# Wrexham area cyclists/clubs/routes etc



## Joe (24 Aug 2008)

So I'm off to study at the Wrexham campus of Bangor university in a few weeks!
My general impression from looking around is that it's a bit of a boy racer infested shithole But the uni has a good reputation and the countryside looks great for cycling (proper hills!!)
Anyone from around that way? Any good cycling clubs? Recommended routes/roads?
I'm also looking for somewhere to live if anyone knows which areas to avoid, (or has a room for rent)?


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (24 Aug 2008)

Joe said:


> So I'm off to study at the Wrexham campus of Bangor university in a few weeks!
> My general impression from looking around is that it's a bit of a boy racer infested shithole But the uni has a good reputation and the countryside looks great for cycling (proper hills!!)
> Anyone from around that way? Any good cycling clubs? Recommended routes/roads?
> I'm also looking for somewhere to live if anyone knows which areas to avoid, (or has a room for rent)?



Hi Joe,

I work in Chirk and live in Llangollen so I know Wrexham pretty well. To be honest it's all much of a muchness. The worst part is the centre of Caia Park (riots there a few years back) and you might have problems with accommodation because of the very high level of migrant workers in the town.

It's a great spot for starting cycle routes as there's tremendous variety round about including some classic routes such as the climb to Bwlchgwyn (the highest village in Wales) the blast across the moors and the Horseshoe Pass on the way back.

Don't hesitate to PM me if you want some specific information.


----------



## Joe (28 Aug 2008)

Cheers Patrick.
It does seem excellent for cycling! I did the Dave Lloyd sportive this year, which started in Ruthin, and it was some of the most amazing scenery I've ridden through
I may well contact you for some info once I'm settled in and everything!
Now if only I could pronounce some of these place names


----------



## pubrunner (8 Sep 2008)

Joe said:


> So I'm off to study at the Wrexham campus of Bangor university in a few weeks!
> My general impression from looking around is that it's a bit of a boy racer infested shithole But the uni has a good reputation and the countryside looks great for cycling (proper hills!!)
> Anyone from around that way? Any good cycling clubs? Recommended routes/roads?
> I'm also looking for somewhere to live if anyone knows which areas to avoid, (or has a room for rent)?



Hi Joe,

I live not far from Wrexham and I know that cyclists from that area frequently use a route which goes through Overton on Dee; out to St. Martins and then through Weston Rhyn and out along the Ceiriog Valley. The Ceiriog Valley is excellent for cycling, being reasonably quiet - and *very* scenic. You could cycle out to Llanarmon and back through Rhiwlas or Selattyn; or (if you are really fit) you could even take the (long) 1 in 4 out Glyn Ceiriog and go over the tops to Llangollen. You might be interested in the Cambrian Challenge later this month; I've decided to give it a go. I expect it will be rather hilly - which will be character building. See 

http://www.northshropshirewheelers.co.uk/9th Cambrian.htm

If you wish to avoid the hills, I'd recommend heading out towards Broxton and Tattenhall, or even towards Whitchurch. 

As Patrick has stated, the Horseshoe Pass is great in either direction. Not far from there is a great *Mountain Biking Venue at Llandegla - which I thoroughly recommend*. They hire out bikes if you don't have your own. Oh yes, it has a very good cafe. I'd never done any mountain biking before I went there, but I found it to be rather entertaining. There are 4 or 5 different routes for all abilities.

All the best


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (9 Sep 2008)

pubrunner said:


> You might be interested in the Cambrian Challenge later this month; I've decided to give it a go. I expect it will be *rather *hilly - which will be character building.



It usually passes by my house. I've done it once and found it extremely hard. It was 55 miles of climbing and descending.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> It usually passes by my house. I've done it once and found it extremely hard. It was 55 miles of climbing and descending.



Hi Patrick,

I'd be very grateful if you could provide me with a very brief description of the course - I'm guess that the course goes to Llangollen and then to Glyn Ceiriog - but that's nothing like 55 miles; where does the rest of it go ?. 

It worries me that you done it once (presumably you have no desire to do it again) and that it was 'extremely difficult'. I was emailed an entry form by the organisers who describe it as 'manageable'. 

More worryingly, I actually sent off the entry form a couple of days ago. I know that I do not have the cycling ability or experience of yourself or most on this forum; my cycling this year has consisted only of a 9 mile outing with my son on a tag-along - about once every three weeks !!! If you found it extremely hard, then I'm certainly going to suffer. I've also got the added difficulty of having only a rather old bike - the smallest chainring is 42 and the largest at the back is 28. Actually, I lack confidence going downhill and if there are any very steep descents (and it is raining) then I'm certainly going to struggle.

Can you remember how long it took to get round ? - I'll add on a hour or so for me. Do they take times ?

Thank you very much for any advice/information !

*IF *I can get round, I'll have a go at a 100 miler at some time.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> It usually passes by my house. I've done it once and found it extremely hard. It was 55 miles of climbing and descending.



Sorry to pester you again Patrick . . .

Is it customary to stop at a Cafe (or suchlike) or are there no stops ?

'Extremely hard' - You've got me very worried now. I've done one 40 ride this year; and one 25/30 mile training ride back in March. . . . . . .and that's it - I've *never ever* cycled further than that. I only entered 'cos the start is only about 2 miles from my house in Trefonen ! In the local area, the cycling clubs seem to be almost entirely involved with time trialling - which doesn't interest me; I'm certainly not up to racing, so I thought that something like this would be ideal. At least I won't be far from home if it all goes pear-shaped.


----------



## dodgy (9 Sep 2008)

Here is the Cambrian Challenge 2007 route, but this must be the offroad version of the route?

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=4085124

Dave.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2008)

dodgy said:


> Here is the Cambrian Challenge 2007 route, but this must be the offroad version of the route?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=4085124
> 
> Dave.



Many thanks Dodgy; I hope it IS the offroad route. As Patrick has stated, it is almost entirely hills; I don't know if the course is clockwise or anti, but it hardly matters - it will be very tough.

Is anyone else doing it this year ? Am I going to suffer alone ?


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2008)

dodgy said:


> Here is the Cambrian Challenge 2007 route, but this must be the offroad version of the route?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=4085124
> 
> Dave.



I've had a good look at the map - I'm sure that it is the offroad route - phew, that's a relief.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (9 Sep 2008)

This is very rough and ready because it involved a lot of little bits that I didn't even know existed.

Start at Marches School in Oswestry. Head out towards Trefonen, turn right and drop into the Candy valley, up and down until you end up by Llansilin. Flattish bit along valley bottom and then up back road towards Selattyn, back routes round the village and end up in Ceiriog Valley, up the hillside using every route with double vv signs. Get up on Nantyr road, drop down into Llangollen, go straight up another hill via my house to Nantyr road again, over the top of the mountain and into Glyn Ceiriog, up and over the mountains until in the valley by Llansilin, back racecourse road up over the mountain towards Oswestry and then out round the back end of Woodhill and Morda.

I had done a lot of the climbs before but it was the fact that it was all up and down and valleys were only used for short spells to get you to the next valley that made it so difficult. The other problem was that it was very cold and wet. I did it because it was a challenge but, particularly once the rain set in, I didn't enjoy it.

Another problem was that the descending was on seriously steep very narrow roads, so you're on the brakes all the way on wet friable surfaces.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (9 Sep 2008)

To answer the other questions, there were refuelling stations and a broom wagon, but no lengthy stops. You just stood there eating bananas. Goodness knows how long it took, my bike computer packed up because of the rain, but I'd say about five hours.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Sep 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> This is very rough and ready because it involved a lot of little bits that I didn't even know existed.
> 
> Start at Marches School in Oswestry. Head out towards Trefonen, turn right and drop into the Candy valley, up and down until you end up by Llansilin. Flattish bit along valley bottom and then up back road towards Selattyn, back routes round the village and end up in Ceiriog Valley, up the hillside using every route with double vv signs. Get up on Nantyr road, drop down into Llangollen, go straight up another hill via my house to Nantyr road again, over the top of the mountain and into Glyn Ceiriog, up and over the mountains until in the valley by Llansilin, back racecourse road up over the mountain towards Oswestry and then out round the back end of Woodhill and Morda.
> 
> ...



Thank you Patrick for a *very *comprehensive reply - you are correct, it is a *very* tough course. Getting up onto the Nantyr road is going to be extremely tough - I know most of the on and off-road routes up to Nantyr and they are all gruelling. The road on the way back to the Racecourse is also particularly steep. I'm rather *(very!!!)* concerned about my ageing brakes; I'll find it very difficult to resist the urge to have them clenched on on all the downhills.

I know all the places you've mentioned very well, since I've lived in Hengoed and latterly Trefonen for the last 25+ years and I've now become rather nervous about the whole event.

When you did it, did anyone walk at any stage ? From what you said, I'm worried that it'll be mostly 'elite' cyclists that do it, did you see any 'recreational' (slightly lardy) bikers ? Do many do it ? The event is a few weeks off and already I'm mega-worried !!!

So no cafe stop then ?

I'd better get my bike serviced - where do you take yours - can you recommend anywhere ?

Thank you again for such a great reply - forewarned is forearmed and all that. At least I know now that I'll have to go off at a very conservative pace.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (9 Sep 2008)

pubrunner said:


> Thank you Patrick for a *very *comprehensive reply - you are correct, it is a *very* tough course. Getting up onto the Nantyr road is going to be extremely tough - I know most of the on and off-road routes up to Nantyr and they are all gruelling. The road on the way back to the Racecourse is also particularly steep. I'm rather *(very!!!)* concerned about my ageing brakes; I'll find it very difficult to resist the urge to have them clenched on on all the downhills.
> 
> I know all the places you've mentioned very well, since I've lived in Hengoed and latterly Trefonen for the last 25+ years and I've now become rather nervous about the whole event.
> 
> ...



Well, I walked.  However, it was not until a particularly steep pitch going up to the Nantyr Road from the Ceiriog valle at Pant du Uchaf - double chevrons on the map. Until then, I'd been going pretty well. By the time we were in Llangollen, I think just about everyone was walking by Bank Farm at the top of Fron Bache.

I'd certainly get your brakes sorted out. The descent into Llangollen was the Gwernant which is hard enough even on car brakes. The best LBS for you is Stuart Barclay in Oswestry. Stuart's son Peter will almost certainly be doing the MTB route and can give you good advice on what you'll need. 

The worst part of the whole thing is the middle section which I've outlined above. If you can do that, then you'll have no problem with the rest except that the fatigue really does kick in during the later stages.


----------



## Joe (18 Oct 2008)

Hey pubrunner
I had a go at the route you mentioned today. Well, a variation of it anyway... owing to the fact that I don't know my way around atall. As you can see!





That 1 in 4 out of the valley is a killer! Nearly came a cropper due to toe overlap and zig zagging. I planned to head down from there to Llanglollen and then over Horseshoe Pass and home but I couldn't figure out which road it was, despite trying them all I was low on food at this point and didn't want to go too far down any of them in case it was the wrong one. So I went back through Chirk (which smelt really strongly of hot chocolate) and back the way I came originally.
74 miles (at a not impressive 17mph). Good route though, much nicer roads than I've been riding (keep ending up on fast single lane A roads) and Ceiriog Valley is gorgeous.
Cheers!

Would appreciate any other routes you or anyone else can recommend


----------



## pubrunner (18 Oct 2008)

Joe said:


> That 1 in 4 out of the valley is a killer! Nearly came a cropper due to toe overlap and zig zagging. Would appreciate any other routes you or anyone else can recommend



Hi Joe, 
Well done on cycling 74 miles - that's 20+ miles more than I've ever done in one go ! And I can assure you, cycling at 17mph for that distance on those particular roads is quite an achievement. There aren't many flat sections. I'd be interested to know what speeds you usually manage ???

Looking at your map, I think that you went up the wrong 1 in 4; an understandable mistake, 'cos there's a few 1 in 4's around there. What's more, some of them go on for quite a distance. Whether you go from the Ceiriog Valley to Llangollen, or the other way round; there is no escaping the long high ridge between the two.

Another good route would be to take the B4580 out of Oswestry towards Llansilin & Llanrhaeader. Once in Llanrhaeader, take the B4396 towards Llangedwyn and Oswestry. Once you arrive at the A5 at Llynclys, go straight over and follow signs for Maesbury. In Maesbury, look for the cafe which is by the canal. The cafe is *very good* - all homemade stuff and a nice pot of tea with extra hot water to top it up. It is fairly popular, but I think that quite a few cyclists haven't discovered it yet.

From Maesbury, it would be a straight forward ride to go via Whittington & Ellesmere back to Wrexham. Hark at me telling you about a ride like this; it's a fair bit further than *I've* ever done. 

Do you intend to cycle from & to Wrexham, or do you have the use of a car which could take you to a starting point ?

One of these days, I'd like to join you on a ride, but you are obviously a lot younger and fitter than me !


----------



## Joe (19 Oct 2008)

I'll have to try the other 1 in 4's then, I just saw a sign for Llangollen with a 25% sign and assumed that was what you were talking about. The others are longer?

About average speeds. It does vary quite alot, on my old steel road bike with a compact double I was averaging 16-17mph but since getting my nice stiff carbon bike with a standard double I've been averaging 18-20mph. I rarely ride flat routes though as I love climbing. I must say that the hills around here are a bit more serious than the sussex ones I'm used to! I was gagging for something lower than 39-25 up that 1 in 4

I'll have a look at that other route when I get the chance, and I don't drive so all my rides need to start and end in Wrexham.

I'd definitely be up for a ride sometime
We could make it a little cyclechat meet if there is anyone else around here?


----------



## pubrunner (19 Oct 2008)

Joe said:


> I'd definitely be up for a ride sometime
> We could make it a little cyclechat meet if there is anyone else around here?



I'm out for a trip out; any more takers ???


----------



## dodgy (19 Oct 2008)

I could make it, I ride in those areas fairly often. Though less likely at this time of year. Can you provide a more accurate link to the cafe in Maesbury (using Google maps maybe?)? Sounds like it's worth a visit, so I'll put it on my Google cycle cafe map.


----------



## Plax (19 Oct 2008)

pubrunner said:


> I'm out for a trip out; any more takers ???




Well I could possibly make it, although it would take me about 1hr 1/2 in the car to get there as I'm over Llanberis end.


----------



## pubrunner (19 Oct 2008)

Hi dodgy

I've never used Google maps before, but the cafe is here - Point A

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...2.838447,-3.043213&spn=0.045626,0.109863&z=13

Dodgy, I hope that you are a fairly crap cyclist; but if you cycle around here quite a bit, then probably not. You must be good if you have a Google cycle cafe map - obviously a serious cyclist.

Plax lives in Llanberis, so he's bound to be a strong rider especially on the hills. I believe that Joe only weighs about 5 stone (and that's after a heavy meal); he does hundreds of miles a week and loves hills. He suggested this idea of a run out, so he's obviously very confident in his own ability.

Sadly, my interest in bikes doesn't include cycling on them very frequently. I get out merely once every three weeks or so, and not at all between November and February - too cold for my son on his tag-a-long. My t(rusty) steed is 30 years old and I suspect that *I'm* a fair bit older than you guys; I'm almost certainly more rotund. I don't look like a cyclist and I don't have 'all the gear'. However, I'd like to have a bash at the Cheshire Cat, so perhaps I should 'risk' being humiliated by some serious riders in an effort to get fit. In the past I've had a tendency to 'put off until tomorrow' any training; I should start training now for the Cheshire Cat, not February.


----------



## dodgy (19 Oct 2008)

Thanks, I've added it to my Google Maps cycling cafe thing - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?f=...6602478493577596441.00000112e78dabb52398a&z=8

Dave.


----------

